# Raw to a puppy?



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

All,

I didn't want to highjack the other thread (Crossing over to the Dark Side (trying raw)) but it brought up a question in my mind: how early can/should one start feeding raw?

The reason I ask is that I fed raw to a puppy (5 mo old) before and it kind of screwed up the potty training (got the runs). Puppy was fine at first as it transitioned slowly but ran into problems later, which made me go back to dry food and it was still runny for a while.

Also, since we like to go backpacking/camping quite a bit, will it be ok if I fed both kibble and raw, this way I can just feed kibble when camping and mix it with raw at home.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Petruescu said:


> All,
> 
> I didn't want to highjack the other thread (Crossing over to the Dark Side (trying raw)) but it brought up a question in my mind: how early can/should one start feeding raw?
> 
> ...


I strongly recommend against mixing kibble and raw. You will find many threads here on why. Many people do it, and it's usually no problem, but when it IS a problem, it can be dire.

The diarrhea you mentioned is easily avoided by adding one new ingredient at a time, not overfeeding at a meal, starting slow with organ meat and other rich additions, and starting with "peeled" RMBs until you see the poop result, then adding the skin/fat back gradually.

I also pretty much prefer making the first experience with an adult dog, because of how easy it is to screw up a growing puppy with calcium (and other components) in the wrong ratio. There is a ton more leeway with an adult.

If you do decide to feed your puppy raw, I'd get one of the very accessible and interesting (and inexpensive) hands-on books recommended by _Whole Dog Journal,_ such as Carina Beth MacDonald's _Raw Dog Food: Make It Easy for You and Your Dog.
_

A good compromise (or bridge) is The Honest Kitchen with RMBs added per the box's directions. Embark and Thrive are both suitable for puppies.


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Personally I'd like to wait to adulthood as well, just didn't want to screw it up ...

My wife's chiwini that she rescued from 6 mo old, has a stomach like a rock. He eats anything and everything. Will sometime regurgitate something and re-eat it. Maybe it's because he used to live on the streets and toughened up that way. He catches mice and whatnot eats them. He'll go over to the chicken feed and munches on grains. Many time he'll graze on grass you though he was a sheep. He did all these even though he was only fed kibble and the good expensive kind, and his bowl was always full. Tough little bastard .

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I have done the 1/2 kibble 1/2 raw diet before; kibble in the AM and raw in the PM. Though I was always aware that something could go wrong, nothing ever did.

I've switched over to all raw now and it's not any more difficult than before. I travel with my dogs frequently and I just stop at a grocery store and pick up some chicken quarters to throw them while we are out of town. It's worked out fine so far.

As for the whole runs on raw thing, I think it also just depends on the dog. I have one who cannot handle raw, no matter how long I feed just one ingredient it just doesn't agree with him. I have another dog who can eat anything with little to no slow introduction and be absolutely fine.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never started a not yet weaned pup on raw, but no others who have. The youngest I've had the opportunity to start is 3 months, and with proper research into what you are feeding its no problem. All my raw fed youngster dogs have looked awesome as adults with no joint problems. I've never had a problem switching to raw as far as a dog getting the runs. And I've switched a lot. The dog may have had an underlying virus or something and the changeover brought it to the forefront. But I always start with some basic chicken, and usually something like backs or necks, so lots of bone that hardens things up. Lol. 

I travel a lot with my raw fed dogs. Never used kibble on the road. Pack a cooler, shop at grocery stores, or pack canned fish. I've never had any problems.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I wean our litters on raw (commercial mix, minced) with some green tripe, chicken carcasses etc. In wk 6 & 7 they also get some kibble.

I found that weaning is easier, no problems switching from milk to solid food. Puppies we keep ourselves stay on a partly raw diet till about 7/;8 mo.


----------

